# Xcode n'affiche pas de résultats



## monta0mac (29 Mai 2009)

salut à tout le monde 
j'essaye de compiler avec xcode un code en C pour mon projet de fin d'étude je compile mais il ne s'exécute pas alors que la compilation n'affiche plus d'erreur ni de warning pouvez vous m'aider svp?


----------



## ntx (30 Mai 2009)

Quel Xcode ? Quel type de projet ? Tu utilises bien "Build & Go" ?


----------



## monta0mac (30 Mai 2009)

erci pour ta réponse 
j'utilise Xcode 2.4
j'utilise un projet "commande line utility-->C++Tool"
et enfin oui bien sure que j'utilise "build and go"
mais la compilation se deroule bien et l'exeution...


----------



## ntx (30 Mai 2009)

Et dans le menu "Run" si tu ouvres la console ?


----------



## monta0mac (30 Mai 2009)

je vien de decouvrir une erreur lor de l'execution mais je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit
"Error from executable runner:normale has exited due to signal 10(SIGBUS)
auriez vous une idée de quoi il s'agit?


----------



## ntx (30 Mai 2009)

Un pointage en mémoire foireux. :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (2 Juin 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Un pointage en mémoire foireux. :rateau:



oui il faut changer le developpeur pour que cela marche, en effet, SIGBUS 10 VEUT DIRE "UN DEVELOPPEUR FOIREUX VIENT D'ESSAYER DE FAIRE UN PROGRAMME"

donc le systeme mac refuse d'etre piloté par un developpeur foireux d'ou le SIGBUS 10 
"c'est une feature cachée" 

non a part ca il y a un gros bug dans ton programme read/or write a une mauvaise adresse memoire un classique si j'ose dire, quelque chose qui n'est pas allocée (et ne peut pas contenir "la taille" qui lui est attribuée) ou alors deja free'ed, ton debuggeur devrait t'indiquer la place"" de l'erreur ce qui te permettra d'identifier le probleme


----------

